# Tie out stakes



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

4 those that go 2 trials or if you use one in the back yard now & then - this is what I learned several years ago & it works - buy a bunt pan (bake wear with a hole in the middle - drive the stake through the hole - water or food does not get knocked over !!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have always used a bunt pan too. Saw a guy use one of these at NSTRA, he said it kept his dog from peeing in his water bowl.
http://birddogsnguns.com//index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=11


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - went 2 site & did order 1 - a good stake costs $30 + this is a great deal 4 all stainless - Thank You !!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No problem.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

TexasRed said:


> I have always used a bunt pan too. Saw a guy use one of these at NSTRA, he said it kept his dog from peeing in his water bowl.
> http://birddogsnguns.com//index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=11


I use a bunt pan too, but I do have problems with the dogs playing in the water and muddying it up. I looked at that site. Not cheap, but that stake bowl system looks interesting. 

http://birddogsnguns.com//index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=4


----------

